# inverted aircon



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all does anyone have a rough idea of price for a mid range inverted aircon unit including installation, i need a 12000 btu with split for summer winter.
also what would be a guide on installation timings 4=5 hours say or less/more?
any recommendations on brands etc my budget is around 800 euros max.
thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

they are FANTASTIC we now have five, initally bought 3 . and paid €750 each installed by a local company.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

noserhodes said:


> hi all does anyone have a rough idea of price for a mid range inverted aircon unit including installation, i need a 12000 btu with split for summer winter.
> also what would be a guide on installation timings 4=5 hours say or less/more?
> any recommendations on brands etc my budget is around 800 euros max.
> thanks for the help in advance.



You mean 'inverter' which means it can do both heating and cooling. Go for a good brand like Daikin, Mitsubishi, Sanyo and look for the efficiency rating. Don't buy anything with less than an 'A' as it will cost you much more than the saving in extra power used - they will also be quieter if you are considering fitting in a bedroom.

Split system means that you have separate outside and inside units and is not related to summer and winter.

Pipework is easy (a simple loop) but you also need to have a power feed to both internal and external units so positioning near to where they can be connected makes the job easier. You will also need a waste pipe to get rid of the drips of condensation.

It's possible to combine two or more internal units with one external unit - that may save you money. Installation time depends on how simple the job is but three or four hours would be typical.

It's quite a competitive business these days so just get a few quotes but make sure you avoid the very cheap Chinese units as these are noisy and inefficient.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Another thing is buy from an air conditioning DEALER!!! We bought some from AKI when we first got here, their own brand very quiet and A rated. BUT the couldn`t be repaired when they went wrong. AKI were no help whatsoever. We even went to an air conditioning company who manage to get only one running and that gave up after 6 months!!!!! The air con company come very year and top up the refrigerant at no extra cost. The make we have is SANYO All are 9000 BTU. Our lounge is quiet large and we put in two 9,000BTU....one would have been enough.
Oh and they also act as dehumidifiers, also a must in Portugal!


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thankyou all for your time and effort in replying, we are now having installed on saturday a 12000 btu samsung unit not a cheapo version and straight from an aircon specialist, A rated and supposedly quiet on noise and viably economical on running costs so fingers crossed, have to say cannot wait for some cool air in lounge, and heat as well for winter.
thanks again all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sign up for EDP's 5% on simple tariff runs fore a year, all helps


----------

